# Wonderfully Grilled Marinaded Pork Chops



## Ross in Ventura (Oct 7, 2015)

The fix-ins and Chops in the marinade and into the fridge for overnight 18 hrs.



First potatoes on the Grill Grates @ 400* for one hour.











Grilled direct 425* for 14 minutes.







Pork Chops and Baked Potato it's hard to beat this. This Marinade is the best for Pork that I have tried so far in my 77 years.

Recipe:Apple-Brown Sugar Pork Chops Recipe - Food.com

Thanks for look-in!

Ross


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Oct 7, 2015)

The correct recipe is Dijon Grilled Pork Chops Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Ross


----------

